# Housing with dividers?



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Does everybody just keep 1 housing per or do they have containers with dividers in them but 1 container (kind of like how betta tanks are)?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> Does everybody just keep 1 housing per or do they have containers with dividers in them but 1 container (kind of like how betta tanks are)?


I've thought about it...makes good sense if they are small enough and require the same conditions


----------



## Andrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure, you could probably divide a ten gallon into thirds/fourths depending on the species.

Takes up a lot more space, but looks a lot nicer.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

If the containers are large, I do it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

I divided em even when small depending what species I put in there, I have a divided critter cage for when I take them visiting. The gambian, mio, nigerian and others are small enough to use with dividers. :!:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm doing that right now actually.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

I've done it with a 10-gallon tank and it works quite well.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2007)

I've divided all sorts of glass aquariums. It's a good option to house more mantids in the same space. I make use of those small 2 1/2 gal tanks that you can divide into threes.


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you use to divide them? Commercial dividers from the pet store? I got a good deal on a 15 gal. high aquarium that was discontinued, dividing it would be great.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 9, 2007)

Home Depot sells smaller sheets of acrylic that can be cut on a table saw. Sign shops have the plastic coated white board for signs that can be cut with a razor knife. It is water proof, easy to work with and gives a finished look.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

I made mine out of cardboard, lots of tape, and a piece of cloth. Oh, and one thing I found out is that a mantis can get stuck on the sticky side of the tape if you leave it open.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

Any hardware store sells plexiglass in 1/8" sheets cut to size, you could get a 12 x 12, 24 x 24 or whatever size you want and buy the knife that scores it, and cut it down to size yourself. Unless you have a tablesaw like NICK &amp; myself have then acrylic is the way to go! This can also be cut with a circular saw, or band saw, band saw is kind of slow and circular saw unless you use clamps and a straight edge or are really good with will not come out even. TMI. If they do not sell the knife check Walmart or similar store, or I have them too (the knives).


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 10, 2007)

Woman of the Hibiscus........Is there any tool you DON"T have?

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

hummmmm? Let's see, OH I know, I do not have a big Sheet Metal Pan or Aluminum Break, but am on the lookout for one! Flower Woman must have tool! Much to do.... :wink:


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 14, 2007)

I took a ten gallon tank and divided it down the middle with a peice of plexi glass, worked great for my Grandis and Budwing


----------



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

craft store has needle point plastic mesh ... it comes in all colors, but i chose white to more easily see the mantis ...

is is less and 50 cents for a 10x13 inch piece .... might come larger but i only have a 10 gal tank so did not look


----------



## hogosha (Oct 29, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> craft store has needle point plastic mesh ... it comes in all colors, but i chose white to more easily see the mantis ...is is less and 50 cents for a 10x13 inch piece .... might come larger but i only have a 10 gal tank so did not look


Oh I like the mesh idea! Gives them another climbing item and keeps them apart. Will work great for splitting the two 1 gal tanks I was planning on using for a few adults.

Too many great ideas floating around here. :lol:


----------

